

Ask HN: How do you vet the startups behind the job postings on Startuply? - coriander

I'm not going to name names but I found a job on Startuply. Everything looked great. But after doing a bit of digging, the whole company started to seem like a bit of a mirage. Is this common? How do you avoid getting tricked into taking jobs like this and how do "startups" get away with this kind of stuff? Can pretty much anyone post a job on Startuply?
======
clueless123
As the saying goes: You gota kiss a lot of frogs before you find a prince

